# D&D ES 31B Motor



## reggiewatson (Jan 4, 2009)

Why can I not find the specifications for the D&D ES 31B motor anywhere. I called the company and the guy told me to call Wilderness EV, their authorized dealer to get the specifications on it.  I called and left a message asking them to call me back, no response yet. Is this some kind of trade secret? All I want to know is the max amps and a few other things. If anyone out there has the specs on this motor I would really appreciate it if you could let me know.

Reggie

-- Moved out of wiki and into the motors forum, which is likely a more appropriate place for this kind of posting.


----------



## FastbackToTheFuture (Aug 1, 2008)

You will hear the words "Wilderness EV" and "no response yet" all the time. They are really good at not getting back to you and blaming things on the "shipping department," which is one guy. I only know of 3 people total in this Lehi, UT operation and their "customer service department" has not materialized yet. It is a good site to help you figure out what you want to do, but you can do a lot better for your wallet and your sanity if you go elsewhere.

I found this ES31B basic description from Cloud Electric (specs are not posted yet):

D&D Motor Systems - ES-31B 
Weight: 83.0 lbs
D&D Motor Systems 72-144 Volts, 18hp, Single Shaft
ES-31B (Similar to ADC #X91-4001) 
12hp Cont @ 96 Volts
1.125" Diameter 3" long Single Shaft (double shaft option) Keyway length 2.50
6.7" Diameter x 15.05" long Casing
Peak Horsepower Rating = 49 HP
This Motor is good for Small Sized Electric Vehicle Conversions
The efficiency RPM on this motor is about 110 RPM/Volt


----------

